# PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?



## Isn0gud (18. März 2009)

*PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab das Problem dass bei Spielen, also rechenintensiven Programmen mein PC ohne jede Vorwarnung einfach abstürzt. 
Wenn ich allerdings die Lüfter der Graka auf 100% Leistung aufdrehe verzögert sich das Ganze.
Lüftungsprobleme gibts eig keine, das Gehäuse ist offen, 2 Gehäuselüfter verbaut und übertaktet ist auch nichts.
Ich hab schon Memtest drüber laufen lassen und mit Superpi mal meine CPU erhitzt, da gabs keine Probleme.

Zudem kommt manchmal ein Bluescreen: Machine_Check_Exception
Oder das System friert einfach unter Windows ein.

Also meine Frage:
Kann sich jemand vorstellen was die Fehlerquelle für dieses Problem ist?

Meine Hardware:
Asus A8n-SLi Premium
Amd-FX60 +Zalman Lüfter  @leerlauf 30 °C
Gainward Geforce 7950GX2 @leerlauf 50 C°
Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro mit 550 Watt, also ausreichend

bei mir läuft WinXP SP3                      

MFG
Max


----------



## Bonsai (18. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Vielleicht ist der Kühler auf der Graka oder Cpu "verrutscht". Einfach runterbauen, saubermachen, Wärmeleitpaste drauf und Kühler drauf. Kann aber sein, dass du dan bei der Graka die Garantie verlierst.


----------



## willowman (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Die Standard Antworten sind wohl Netzteil und Überhitzung. Kann beides auch gut möglich sein. 
Meine Vorschläge: 
-vielleicht ist die wärmeleitpaste/der wärmeleitpad auf der cpu/gpu hinüber. war bei meinem xp 3200+ nach drei jahren mal der fall
->





> Wenn ich allerdings die Lüfter der Graka auf 100% Leistung aufdrehe verzögert sich das Ganze.


 dadurch tendier ich mal zur Grafikkarte

Was auch möglich ist, dass einfach die Technik vom Mainboard langsam versagt, mein Asus A7N8X rafft es auch grad nach 5 guten (naja, halb-guten) Jahren dahin. Auch Technik stirbt.. ist unwahrscheinlich, aber man sollte immer alles in erwägung ziehen. 

mfg, willowman


----------



## danysahne333 (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Lass dir mal die Temperaturen deiner Grafikkarte bzw CPU mittels z.B. Lavalys - Comprehensive IT Security and Management (Everest) ausgeben.


----------



## djnoob (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Fututemark installieren und den burn test auswählen und vor dem Monitor den Bluescreen abwarten 

Wenn alles ca 30 min gut läuft, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Kannst du uns nochmal die tem der Graka dann nochmal posten.

Ausserdem solltest du mal die Sata stecker vom DVD und den Platten prüfen. wenn die einen locker haben, verursachen sie auch manchmal probleme.

Ausserdem könnten es noch die Speicher sein, die nicht stabil sind oder deine CPU, was mehr saft will. Mehr fällt mir im mom auch nichts ein.

Also würde ich dir Raten, du fängst mit Prime small an und lässt und ca 8 stunden laufen. Wenn alles gut gelaufen ist, lässt du wie gesagt Futuremark abspielen. Deine Rams solltest du ca 3-6 stunden gut belüftet mit Memtest laufen lassen. Wenn fehler auftaucht, wird dein Bild rot 

Soviel von mir. Wenn aber alles nicht hilft, hilft zum gut letzter mit der letzten Hoffnung die gute alte Methode "Format C: "


----------



## msix38 (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

CMOS Reset.

pc aus machen
jumper umstecken. (wenn der jumper bei 3 pins auf poition 1-2 steckt, dann auf 2-3 umstecken. wenn er auf 2-3 stecckt auf 1-2 umstecken)
ein paar sekunden warten, jumper wieder auf ausgangsposition setzen und rechner neu starten.

MfG


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Hi, du hast gesagt, dass dein Prozessor 30° idle hat. Schön und gut, aber wieviel hat er denn unter Last?

Lass mal Prime95 durchlaufen und schau wie warm er wird. Check auch mal wie warm dein Ram wird (mit der Hand).


----------



## Isn0gud (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

wow, mal danke für die vielen antworten
jetz gibts einige punkte zu beantworten:

1. die grafikkarte hab ich zuerst auch vermutet, hab allerdings schon die baugleiche karte eines bekannten drin gehabt, selbes problem

2. das mainboard war dann eigentlich die nächste vermutung. hab dann auf ebay ein asus a8n-sli deluxe ersteigert. der haken war das hier der mainboard-chip lüfter fehlt, ich glaub aber das es der kühler allein auch schafft solangs im zimmer nicht zu heiß ist.
Bei meinen altem mainboard ist nach dem booten (falls kein Machine_Check_Exception bluescreen davor kam) einfach der bildschirm eingefroren. Mit dem "neuen" mainboard hab ich immer noch die abstürze unter last, aber es friert nicht mehr ein und bluescreen kam nur 1 einziges mal.
Also anderes mainboard, ähnliche fehler -> kann auch nicht die lösung sein, außer es hat genau den selben fehler 

3. cmos reset erübrigt sich eigentlich
4. cpu temp steigt unter last nie über 50 °C
5. futuremark test läuft keine 2minuten, außer ich takte das ding ziiiemlich weit runter - ist auch ein interessantes phänomen...

6. Memtest lief schon über 2h fehlerfrei, die temp vom ram werd ich mal checken

das netzteil wäre allerdings auch eine möglichkeit, wobei das erst ein paar monate alt ist, da das letzte auch den geist aufgab


----------



## willowman (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Hm, der RAM sollte es nicht sein.
Das Netzteil kanns sein, wenns unter Last halt einfach nicht genug saft gibt/geben kann. Kannst ja mal versuchen, den Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte zu wechseln.
Also als Fehlerursache tipp ich einfach mal auf die CPU (funzt noch, unter last schmeisst se aber vielleicht Killer-Fehler) oder wie gesagt das Netzteil.

mfg, willowman


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Hey mit deinem chipsatz-post hast mich auf die Idee gebracht, dass der Chipsatz vielleicht die Fehlerquelle ist. wie heiß wird der denn? (Beim normalen mainboard) ich hatte mal eine (von MST glaub ich) das is mit dem Stock kühler viel zu heiß geworden.


----------



## Isn0gud (19. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Das Wechseln vom Stromstecker der Graka bringt nichts, schmiert trotzdem nach 5min furmark ab.
Der Chipsatzkühler wird wirklich sehr warm, auch wenn mir der sensor nur ~40°C ausgibt, beim Draufgreifen merkt man das er deutlich heißer ist.

Das komische ist nur: Das alte Mainboard hatte einen funktionierenden (Passiv)Kühler, der denk ich mal nicht zu warm wurde, hab das Board ja auch schon lange. Deshalb schließ ich das auch eher aus.

Ich werde demnächst mal alle Komponenten mit einem System eines Freundes durchtesten, daran werd ich schätzungsweise nicht herum kommen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*



Isn0gud schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings die Lüfter der Graka auf 100% Leistung aufdrehe verzögert sich das Ganze.


Dann ists doch recht eindeutig: GraKa verabschiedet sich solangsam oder der Kühler ist ziemlich zu.


----------



## Isn0gud (20. März 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

@Stefan Payne
Ich hab bereits geschriebn dass mit der baugleichen Grafikkarte eines Freundes drin der selbe Fehler auftritt


----------



## Isn0gud (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: PC stürzt unter Last ab - Fehlerquelle!?*

Wens interessiert:

Es war das Netzteil!

bekomme jetz ein brandneues bequiet dark power pro 750W - nette Menschen sind das bei bequiet 

Die Sache ist nur die: Ich hab bereits ein anderes kaufen müssen um das zu testen.
Wer also Interesse an einem   *be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750W* hat - PN an mich. Das Teil dürfte in etwa 2 wochen bei mir eintreffen.

Neupreis 154€ - amzon.de
*Verkaufspreis 120€*

mfg
Max


----------

